# Yellow River cats



## JWest (Apr 10, 2012)

A few catfish from Yellow River in the last couple weeks


----------



## Crymeabuck (Jan 12, 2010)

*question*

First off, nice fish... the question i have is were you up the river or down the river? I consider "Garner's run" midway so you can adjust from there. Thanks.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

hey westberry leave my cats alone.....jk nice fish man.


----------



## JWest (Apr 10, 2012)

I was fishing from Holt all the way to Hwy 90 bridge in Milligan.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice ones!


----------



## JWest (Apr 10, 2012)

Jacob you and Pozo need to get up with me, I found some good holes that I have been catching some good cats out of in the daylight.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

JWest said:


> Jacob you and Pozo need to get up with me, I found some good holes that I have been catching some good cats out of in the daylight.


Yeah will do man...been slow for us lately with the flatheads.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They will start to pick up more and more as the month moves on, the really big ones are nesting right now so unless you put a bait on their nose most aren't feeding much.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice


----------

